# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Een opgezette buik en winderigheid

## mellany

hallo,
ik heb al een weekje last van een opgezette onderbuik en winderigheid, heel vervelend. daarbij ben ik ook wel vaker misselijk of heb iklage buikpijn.
ik heb wel geslchtsgemeenschap gehad maar met condoom. en die was als het goed is nog heel. ik ben nu heel bang dat ik zwanger raak want dat is dus niet de bedoeling.

zou iemand weten waar dit van kan komen?

----------


## lucas7

Opgezette buik en winderigheid heeft niets met zwangerschap te maken.
Als je langer dan een week last hebt, ga naar de dokter.
bonenkruid helpt goed tegen winderigheid op voorwaarde dat er geen ziekte in het spel is.
Groetjes.

----------

